

Google wins a game of “Escape from East Texas,” linking Rockstar to Apple - phenylene
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/04/google-wins-a-game-of-escape-from-east-texas-linking-rockstar-to-apple/

======
chetanahuja
It really is sad when the richest, biggest company in the world defers to a
patent trolling entity to do it's dirty deeds. It's also a sad sad commentary
on America's broken legislative system that such obvious and blatant abuses of
the judicial system (patent trolling in the first place but East-Texas
district using the patent litigation system as a local industry) can't be
fixed legislatively.

